# Tank mates for lepidolamprologus boulengeri?



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello  Im new to this forum so yay for me ! I've searched everywhere online and could not find the info I need, I currently have a breeding pair of boulengeri in a 10 gallon tank (they just had their first spawn, I'm so proud of them!!!) i have all the equipment for a 55 gallon aquarium for them when their fry are large enough to move. I was wondering if there are any tankmates I could keep with them in the 55 that won't threaten their fry, I want to keep all the fry possible because I understand their species is rare among shell dwellers and the hobby deserves more of them ( they are wonderful fish) but I would like to keep julies or caudopunks or some other species with them to spice up the large tank. Thanks for the help and sorry for the bad grammar, it's 3 in the morning and I can barely put together a thought lol.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a search on Cichlidforum for any lepidolamprologus. Here is one I found with the post by triscuit (very experienced) that suggests brichardi.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... p?t=225944

I just chose one at random...there is lots of info out there. If you find anything by Fogelhund that would be ideal.


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

I just checked 9 forums under the keyword boulengeri and it cemented their hyper tough attitude in my brain. Should they be able to defend their fry from julies, punks, or brichardi in a 55 gallon? All the posts I found looked like the poster was not in need of the fry like I am. Also, I will post some pictures so maybe someone can confirm to me they are boulengeri, I bought them at my Lfs as hequi but I'm sure their not. But there are not that many pictures on google for me to compare to.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The question is whether they would kill the julidochromis and caudopunctatus. Brichardi are known for killing everything in the tank so the lepidolamprologus should be able to stand up to them.

Sexfaciatus was the other fish suggested (also reputed to kill everything in the tank) but not sure a 55G is big enough for them.

In any case the both species will prey on fry so if #1 is survival of the maximum number of fry...better to stick with a species tank.

I would imagine with lepdiolamprologus and brichardi...each will have some fry survive.


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

Should the brichardi be introduced after the shellies, of at the same time? And they shouldn't threaten the lives of the adult boulengeri? Brichardi are common to find, not the boulengeri, should the brichardi be juvies when introduced. Or adults. How about larger julies? I heard they aren't that bad on Shellie fry populations and are slightly rarer than brichardi? Sorry for all the questions, just new at Africans lol. Also would African catfish such as multipunctatus work with them? Do they eat a lot of fry?


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

TheGreatSlayer said:


> Should the brichardi be introduced after the shellies, of at the same time? And they shouldn't threaten the lives of the adult boulengeri? Brichardi are common to find, not the boulengeri, should the brichardi be juvies when introduced. Or adults. How about larger julies? I heard they aren't that bad on Shellie fry populations and are slightly rarer than brichardi? Sorry for all the questions, just new at Africans lol. Also would African catfish such as multipunctatus work with them? Do they eat a lot of fry?


I mean petricola, not multipunctatus, it won't let me edit my post.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First you don't want Synodontis and shellies for a variety of reasons...especially if you want fry. We stock them to eliminate fry. But they also want the bottom, and the lepidolamprologus want the bottom so neither are happy.

Julidochromis will not wipe out populations of shellies like multifasciatus, but lepidolamprologus are nothing like multifasciatus. You already have the lepidolamprologus...I would introduce six juvenile brichardi and hope the lepido's don't kill them.

As they mature the brichardi will form a pair and reject the other 4 fish...rehome them. Then the brichardi will fill the tank with their fry...as much as possible with the lepido's in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is another post by Fogelhund where he keeps lepidolamprologus and brichardi.


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

I found a post by fogelhund where he keeps julidochromis Marlieri with https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... p?t=232360 I hope you know I'm not trying to argue or disregard your info, I just like as many facts as possible before I put my fish on the line. Are all species of lepidolamprologus basically the same? And would marlieri in theory not eat fry like other cichlids would? I thought synodons ate fry and did not mix with shellies, I just saw that you did it and that google was wrong lol, google says don't put bettas with community fish and guess what, I did, google is almost always not the best source, that's why I'm here lol.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fish are not going to behave the same 100% of the time. I would not put bettas with community fish, why did you? Sometimes fish will survive together, but not thrive.

Glad you found Fogelhund info about lepidiolamprologus. That is what I was trying to get you to do. He has kept them, I have not.

Julidochromis all eat fry...those I have kept. Not like Synodontis, but they will pick off fry.

Since it is difficult to find people who have kept your exact fish...finding information on the genus is the next best thing.

I have had julidochromis and Synodontis (and shellies too) together, but they annoy each other and I am not getting the natural behavior from the shellies. I also have them with calvus who are fry eating specialists. But I am not trying to save fry as you are.


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks for the help! I think I came to a conclusion, I will do their 55 gallon as a species tank for the time being and might add some other species later on. I think it would be cool to see how the boulengeri act in a tank that size all to them selfs. As for the betta, many people keep them with a carefully chosen community, it's mostly the betta in danger, not the other fish. Bettas have massive personality so I'm sure there are certain ones who would not do well with other fish. Aquariumcoop used to keep all their bettas in community display tanks, I've had several with no problems. And I can assure you my top priority is not just survival, but for my water friends to thrive. I have been in the freshwater hobby for years, I'm only new to Africans If I'm welcome to and if anybody wants I can update on my pair and there fry every now and then on this forum, I'm new to here though so I'm not certain if I am allowed. If in the future I'm not so keen on keeping spawns, than I can keep julies, calvus, and other tough fry eaters. Again thanks for the help!!


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

If I keep julies with them will some fry survive, or will spawns be destroyed. For future reference


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unless you get some members posting who have done it, all you can do is search the archives.

If you want to post on non-cichlids go to General Aquaria.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Future searches might yield better results if you spell the genus correctly. It is _Lepid*i*olamprologus_.


----------



## TheGreatSlayer (Jul 18, 2020)

ok, Mr Chromedome, thanks  i have thought about the stocking a few days (im VERY indecisive lol) and im am going to do the 55 gallon with a coral base rock pile on the right, and the boulengeri's shell bed on the left, with an empty space in between. is 6 inches between the rocks and shells adequate? i will try to place anubius or perhaps even vallisenaria plants to break the line of sight between the 2 species. (has a veil of vall ever been done, i think a bottom to top growth would make 2 seperate areas) i am very interested in 2 species of julidochromis, marlieri or dickfieldi. what should in theory work with the boulengeri? i feel like marlieri being twice the size of the shellies it could be a problem, but dickfieldi being 4 inches might not stand up to the very agressive shellies. how about a group of schooling cichlids? would it cause the tank to be overstocked? i feel like cyps might be to large, are paracyps good for 55 gals? do they swoop down to eat juli and shellie fry, or do they just pick them off when they can such as julis? Thanks in advance! also, can someone tell me how long it might take for shellie fry to grow to half an inch, i know neolamps are different than lepidiolamps, but what is the basic time period to when i can move the parents and their fry from the 10 gallon, to the 55 gallon? should i ask the identify a cichlid forum or can someone here tell me if those are actually boulengeri?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I will leave the other questions but if you want an ID post a clear profile pic on the Unidentified forum.


----------

